# Digitech EX-7?? Who knew??



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

I would just like to say a few good words about the Digitech Expression Factory. I was a little skeptical that a purely digital effect could produce equal or even superior tones to analog effects but I was wrong on this one. The wah-wah sounds that come out of this pedal are the best I've ever heard or played. I have always struggled with wah's to get them to sound right. There's always something about every different one that I've owned that I'm unhappy with. One sounds to trebly, another one too bassy, one makes too much noise etc etc. But with the EX-7 it just sounds exactly the way I want. And it sounds great with other pedals on with it. Distortions, fuzzes, vibes. And it doesn't dissapear in the mix like most wah's. You always lose the sweep when you get up in volume, but this one stays right with you! Especially the Vox Wah setting, you can get this pedal to just weep, its amazing. 

The Leslie speaker function is equally amazing. I have a Leslie that I blend with my amp all the time so I am pretty well versed in the Leslie sound. I have tried the Destination Rotation, and this thing honestly destroys it. It is much clearer and sounds much closer to my Leslie than any other pedal out there. Especially the fast setting. I don't really use the distortion settings on the pedal, as I get all my distortion needs from other pedals, but they do sound decent if you did want to use them. I just have no need for them. Anyways the Expression Factory is amazing, its worth picking up just for the wah tones


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I've always been impressed with the online demo of this unit. Definitely a versatile pedal!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I picked up the Digitech Jimi Hendrix modeler and am equally impressed with the wah modelling. I thought it would be more of a toy but I've compared it to a Vox and a Fulltone and to be honest I prefer the JH.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I think too many perceptions of digital pedals are colored by bad experiences with digital distortion. The thing is, when a digital pedal has to alter what it is doing based on the properties of the input signal, too often it has insufficient computing power or underspecified firmware algorithms, to really do a decent job. When you can simply *tell* it what to do, with either a sweep algorithm that operates in spite of input signal, or a foot-controlled algorithm, digital pedals can do a fabulous job. So, I'm not surprised that YOU are surprised.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I checked out the demo and the only thing I'd really want is that "Space Station" thing. I really like that. Other than that, I have no use for it. The whammy sounded waaay to harsh for me. I tried the whammy on the Zoom GT7/9 series and although I never tried the "squeal", the dive bomb on it was fantastic.


----------



## erikm5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for the review!
I've always been interestred in this pedal...

I'm worried about the bypass though...
does it have a decent buffer?
how is the bypassed tone? thanks!


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

The buffer is pretty good. Same as your normal wah-wah pedal. And the whammy isn't that harsh compared to other pitch-shifters. and there's a few tone controls for you to shape the sound of it


----------

